

Is it wrong to own Adsense sites but use Adblock personally? - eriktrans

Why?
======
DigitalSea
I own Adsense sites and I use Adblock. Not everyone uses an Adblocking plugin
and Adblock implemented a feature that's on by default I do believe that
allows sensible advertisements to be visible by default.

We live in a world where every corner is trying to sell you something. I don't
blame people for blocking ads even if it means my ad income suffers.

